# Android and video streaming



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am getting increasingly impatient, frustrated, and annoyed that I cannot stream video from the Roamio (which also means the TiVo Stream) to Android devices, such as my Nexus 10. (I looked for a thread specifically about this and didn't find one) I don't care about OOH (Out Of Home) streaming (at least not yet) but just the ability to watch on my tablet from various places around the house.

It has been something like 1.25 YEARS now, since the Stream was released. Does anyone have any new news about Android support? Was this supposed to be coming in the next update?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> (I looked for a thread specifically about this and didn't find one)


Oops, I did another search across other forums (some I didn't know about) and found there is a Stream forum and this thread specifically: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501364 Sorry about that.

Synopsis- nothing shown at CES. Nothing announced yet. Nobody knows.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, there's a whole Stream sub-forum which covers this topic ad nauseum, but unfortunately many threads are filled with iOS vs Android rants which get tiresome in a hurry. I actually ended up getting an iPad Air mostly for OOH streaming capability only to find I rarely use OOH streaming or the iPad. A general browser-based client I would find far more useful than either iOS or Android.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Yes, there's a whole Stream sub-forum which covers this topic ad nauseum,


Yeah, that was "my bad".



> but unfortunately many threads are filled with iOS vs Android rants which get tiresome in a hurry.


Yes, that would get extremely tiresome... like after the very first post.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I am getting increasingly impatient, frustrated, and annoyed that I cannot stream video from the Roamio (which also means the TiVo Stream) to Android devices<snip>


Call me your +1. I think we've been more than patient. It's not like this is an obscure product, it's ANDROID.

I can only guess, since TiVo missed CES, that they have significant problems. And can't imagine what they could be.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

One of these days; I'm hoping to stream on my androids. Frustrating as it is with my girlfriend being able to do this on her iPad while I can't, I still love my Roamio Plus vs my former cable dvr. 

As much as I'd like to stream to my Android tablet, I'm so much happier that I've come back to Tivo from cable dvr garbage. Maybe someday Android will get streaming, but until then, I will enjoy what I've got. 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Slingbox for streaming, kmttg for copying to android device.

With those, there really is no need for the dysfunctional stream. Perhaps someday Tivo will complete that 1/2 baked product. Likely soon after they finish the HD menus on the Premiere.....


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm not sure why people keep offering Slingbox as a substitute for OOH streaming. If you live by yourself, sure-- no difference. But it renders the TiVo unusable for anyone else in the family while somebody is using it for Slingbox.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Ya TiVo has pretty much burned this bridge with me. I would have purchased a steam just to see how it worked if they had gotten it to work with Android pretty much anytime last year. But at this point I likely will never bother buying one, out of the home streaming will never be an option for me (have DSL with only 0.36Mbps upload speeds) anyway and I can live with watching TV on my TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I'm not sure why people keep offering Slingbox as a substitute for OOH streaming. If you live by yourself, sure-- no difference. But it renders the TiVo unusable for anyone else in the family while somebody is using it for Slingbox.


You use it on a TiVo Mini or at a location that is not used much. My Slingbox 350 is connected to one of my TiVo Minis. Of course I would prefer to use the built in stream capabilities of my Roamio Pro, but since I have no plans to ever own an Apple tablet, I'll have to continue to wait until I can use my Android tablets. And continue using my Slingbox 350.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Slingbox for streaming, kmttg for copying to android device.
> 
> With those, there really is no need for the dysfunctional stream. Perhaps someday Tivo will complete that 1/2 baked product. Likely soon after they finish the HD menus on the Premiere.....


While kmttg works just fine for downloading and copying, using the Tivo app is definitely much better the full kmttg process, though kmttg is a great program. For one, I can download a show to my ipad when I'm not at home and most importantly the controls on the tivo app are far better than what's available on the stock Apple videos app. Skipping commercials is just like on the TV through the app as you just swipe to 30 second skip and swipe back to 8 second rewind. With the videos app I had to use that terrible slider and attempt to get past the commercials. Really bad way to do that and almost impossible when you're standing on the bus on your commute home.

Hopefully they'll get the streaming/downloading working for Android soon as it works really well, though I rarely ever stream off site. I usually just download for off site viewing as it's hard to keep good LTE signals for long in much of the NYC area, especially when you're moving on a bus. I don't want to get into an Android vs. iOS debate but the Tivo app/Stream was one of the primary reasons I decided to get and iOS tablet over an Android one. It's probably my most used app on my ipad if you don't include the basic core functionality like email and web browsing.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

There are too many video CODECs and variables associated with android. I use android, and am perfectly happy with it. I LIKE MY android PHONE.

But, it is not simplistic to support video streaming, even video playing is problematic. I have a Nexus 5, and often it will not play certain videos.

iOS is a closed wall system, a developer can write to a specific set of conditions and it will work across the board, mostly. Certainly far more so than android.

On android, who (generic Nexus, Samsung, etc.) do you choose to support...and worse, which level of android release? As soon as they say "we support android x.xx forward" those who are excluded scream bloody murder.

I wish the developer VP Margaret would send a message and be honest about a timeframe, etc. I suspect most of the forum members would appreciate candor and the honest engineering issues they face.

Not saying it cannot be done, but think how long it took Skype to reliably support android.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I'm not sure why people keep offering Slingbox as a substitute for OOH streaming. If you live by yourself, sure-- no difference. But it renders the TiVo unusable for anyone else in the family while somebody is using it for Slingbox.


There are a couple of people who have dedicated a Mini to a Slingbox specifically for this reason. Expensive, but effective. Although personally I could never stand the control lag when using a Slingbox. The difference between what you're seeing and what's actually playing on the box is so big that even with 30 second skip navigation is a huge PITA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One more potential piece of bad news... Unless TiVo completely changes the protocol or licenses a 3rd party SDK (both unlikely) Android streaming is going to be limited to 4.0+, maybe even 4.2+, devices. The Stream uses a technology called encrypted HLS. HLS support wasn't added to Android until 4.0, and even then was "broken" until 4.2. Apparently there are some workarounds to get it working on 4.0-4.1, so they may be able to get that working, but lower versions would require a 3rd party SDK which might prove to be too expensive for them to license. (depends on the terms, but most SDKs are per-seat)

So all you Android users might still be disappointed when it's released if you have an older devices running an older version of the OS.

On the plus side... Back in July Adobe added encrypted HLS support to Flash, so there is now hope for a browser based interface for PCs.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> One more potential piece of bad news... Unless TiVo completely changes the protocol or licenses a 3rd party SDK (both unlikely) Android streaming is going to be limited to 4.0+, maybe even 4.2+, devices. The Stream uses a technology called encrypted HLS. HLS support wasn't added to Android until 4.0, and even then was "broken" until 4.2. Apparently there are some workarounds to get it working on 4.0-4.1, so they may be able to get that working, but lower versions would require a 3rd party SDK which might prove to be too expensive for them to license. (depends on the terms, but most SDKs are per-seat)
> 
> So all you Android users might still be disappointed when it's released if you have an older devices running an older version of the OS.
> 
> On the plus side... Back in July Adobe added encrypted HLS support to Flash, so there is now hope for a browser based interface for PCs.


So, Kindle Fire still possible (HD 8.9, newer HD/HDX)-? HD 8.9 (2012) is based on android 4, right? or would this support be missing from Kindle OS?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

patrickthickey said:


> There are too many video CODECs and variables associated with android. I use android, and am perfectly happy with it. I LIKE MY android PHONE.


Actually that is not much of a problem anymore. All modern Android devices (that would be supported) include hardware decoding for mpeg4/h264/aac. It is a non-issue now. Would have been several years ago, but not anymore. Pretty much any Android 4.X device has all the tools and support needed now. And I don't think anyone expects that ALL Android devices will be supported- that is just not realistic (just like not all iOS devices are supported). As long as there are no ARTIFICIAL limitations (picking "approved" brands or models not based on compatibility, but based on politics or kickbacks or what has been tested) , I am fine with that.



> I wish the developer VP Margaret would send a message and be honest about a timeframe, etc. I suspect most of the forum members would appreciate candor and the honest engineering issues they face.


+1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> One more potential piece of bad news... Unless TiVo completely changes the protocol or licenses a 3rd party SDK (both unlikely) Android streaming is going to be limited to 4.0+, maybe even 4.2+, devices. The Stream uses a technology called encrypted HLS. HLS support wasn't added to Android until 4.0, and even then was "broken" until 4.2. Apparently there are some workarounds to get it working on 4.0-4.1, so they may be able to get that working, but lower versions would require a 3rd party SDK which might prove to be too expensive for them to license. (depends on the terms, but most SDKs are per-seat)
> 
> So all you Android users might still be disappointed when it's released if you have an older devices running an older version of the OS.
> 
> On the plus side... Back in July Adobe added encrypted HLS support to Flash, so there is now hope for a browser based interface for PCs.


That sounds good for me then. My cell phone was recently upgraded to Android 4.2.2. And my Nexus 7 is on 4.4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> just like not all iOS devices are supported


The TiVo app supports iOS 5+ which means everything except iPhone 1 & 3 and the first two generations of the iPod Touch. Which means pretty much every device currently still in use.

Because Android is so much more fragmented I'm betting there is a much bigger list of unsupported devices on that side.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVo just updated their iOS app with a new icon yet the entire app is still not optimized for iOS 7. Apple will not even accept the app after Feb 1st if they try to send an update to them for approval. This doesn't bode well for Android support. Honestly, until they hire a different company than the one they currently use for their mobile apps, then their mobile support will continue to be lacking.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cgould said:


> So, Kindle Fire still possible (HD 8.9, newer HD/HDX)-? HD 8.9 (2012) is based on android 4, right? or would this support be missing from Kindle OS?


I don't know. Depends on how it was branched.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Because Android is so much more fragmented I'm betting there is a much bigger list of unsupported devices on that side.


True but I doubt hardware fragmentation has anything to do with this year long delay. The fact is they use a single company to handle developing their Android and iOS apps and they clearly are not able to quickly iterate. They still haven't updated their app for iOS 7 even though iOS is clearly their #1 priority.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rainwater said:


> True but I doubt hardware fragmentation has anything to do with this year long delay. The fact is they use a single company to handle developing their Android and iOS apps and they clearly are not able to quickly iterate. They still haven't updated their app for iOS 7 even though iOS is clearly their #1 priority.


How do you know they use the same company for iOS and Android. I,m pretty sure they use outside developers for both apps, but this is the first I've heard that the same developers were working on both.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> How do you know they use the same company for iOS and Android. I,m pretty sure they use outside developers for both apps, but this is the first I've heard that the same developers were working on both.


It is possible they are not but if you notice they never release any features on both platforms at the same time. It appears they pay the development team to create updates at different intervals. Regardless, whoever is developing their mobile apps on either platform is not putting a lot of resources into development.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm assuming this is who use to develop their apps but now that they are owned by PayPal, TiVo is using someone different (or doing it themselves). This is probably the reason for the delay of the Android app and the updates to the iOS app to allow mobile streaming.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

patrickthickey said:


> I wish the developer VP Margaret would send a message and be honest about a timeframe, etc. I suspect most of the forum members would appreciate candor and the honest engineering issues they face.


This.

I appreciate that a company can't respond to every rumor. Nor reply every time someone asks something about anything. But in this case, they have already stated on the record that Android support is forthcoming. Since that was about six months ago, and one or two significant updates ago, a brief "here's what's going on" would be a very customer friendly thing to do.

Tell me I have "x" months to go,and I wait "x" months. Don't say anything, and well... this thread is what you get.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Come on.

When things are months away in software development, it is stupid to try to pick a specific date.

Margret said it'll be in the coming months and that is likely the most specific it can be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/421437684377067521


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Tell me I have "x" months to go,and I wait "x" months. Don't say anything, and well... this thread is what you get.


The opposite is also true. If they say 3 months and it is 3.5 months, then people come here to tell us how TiVo is the worst company in the world for missing a deadline that was never meant to be public.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

astrohip said:


> they have already stated on the record that Android support is forthcoming. Since that was about six months ago,


Actually, they stated Android support was coming (but without any time indicator) when the Stream was released, 1.25 years ago. And I expected to wait at least 6 months... probably even a year. But this is getting crazy.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't remember when it was but I thought I read in a thread here somewhere that Android streaming was expected in the early part of 2014 (first quarter is what stuck in my mind). It may have been in relation to the Roamio (with the builtin stream) being introduced but my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I'm not sure why people keep offering Slingbox as a substitute for OOH streaming. If you live by yourself, sure-- no difference. But it renders the TiVo unusable for anyone else in the family while somebody is using it for Slingbox.


If that is a concern, Slingbox with a Mini.

We have multiple Tivos and our slingbox is connected to one that sees little direct use, mostly for recording items with conflicts from the main Roamio.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

patrickthickey said:


> There are too many video CODECs and variables associated with android. I use android, and am perfectly happy with it. I LIKE MY android PHONE.
> 
> But, it is not simplistic to support video streaming, even video playing is problematic. I have a Nexus 5, and often it will not play certain videos.
> 
> ...


Simple. On Android you choose only to support the current and one rev back of AOS and include a player that works on the codecs your product streams. ALA slingbox player. Does not need to work with the built in video player. ALL android 4.1+ devices support h.264/AAC video streams up to 720p. Most also support 1080. With a simple player update they support AC3 also.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

takeagabu said:


> Come on.
> 
> When things are months away in software development, it is stupid to try to pick a specific date.
> 
> ...


Please. They've only been talking about this ever since the Stream was released because they know a large number of users want it (duh). 

They have completely dropped the ball here, no whitewashing is needed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

patrickthickey said:


> There are too many video CODECs and variables associated with android. I use android, and am perfectly happy with it. I LIKE MY android PHONE.


That is no longer true. Video streaming is pretty simple with Android 4.x. The Sling Player app has no problems and they are streaming from multiple different Slingboxes and it works on many, many Android devices. Honestly, with Android 4.x, TiVo really has no excuse except I doubt they have even started work on it until recently.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Call me your +1. I think we've been more than patient. It's not like this is an obscure product, it's ANDROID.
> 
> I can only guess, since TiVo missed CES, that they have significant problems. And can't imagine what they could be.


A month later, still nothing?

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

astrohip said:


> A month later, still nothing?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything?


If it weren't winter... I would hear crickets...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

They are probably in a constant Cable Labs reject loop as they find every technique they try to stream to android leaves the content open to rooted device capture and Cable Labs won't allow streaming (of course, I can capture protected content now if I wanted to directly from the component outputs with a video capture box, but Cable Labs has never been interested in logic).


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, on 1/9 tivomargret said that we would have it in the coming months. She also said that the next major update for the Roamio is going to be in March/April, so I guessing that is when we'll get it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/421437684377067521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428334628630323200


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Time for my obligatory monthly bump

*chirp*


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

astrohip said:


> Time for my obligatory monthly bump
> 
> *chirp*


Be prepared for continued disappointment. Doesn't stop me from yelling about it on EVERY TiVo survey since the Stream came out 1.5 *YEARS* ago.


----------



## milan03 (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what is the maximum bitrate for iPad or iPhone live TV streaming? Is it at least 720p? Can we tweak the bitrate?

My FiOS upload is ~40Mbps and I've been wondering if we have granular control over the resolution, bitrate, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

milan03 said:


> Does anyone know what is the maximum bitrate for iPad or iPhone live TV streaming? Is it at least 720p? Can we tweak the bitrate?
> 
> My FiOS upload is ~40Mbps and I've been wondering if we have granular control over the resolution, bitrate, etc...
> 
> Thanks!


1280x720 @ 2.24 Mbps is the best possible (which given the small sizes of iPhones + iPads is plenty).
In download mode you can choose 3 different resolutions + rates with the above being the top resolution + rate and what is used for in home streaming. Out of home streaming is dynamic and from what I've seen never reaches the highest rate and consensus is for OOH streaming that Slingbox blows Stream away given limited bandwidth (though you can choose to download to Stream instead to get fixed/known resolution + rate).
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445


----------



## milan03 (Mar 4, 2014)

moyekj said:


> 1280x720 @ 2.24 Mbps is the best possible (which given the small sizes of iPhones + iPads is plenty).
> In download mode you can choose 3 different resolutions + rates with the above being the top resolution + rate and what is used for in home streaming. Out of home streaming is dynamic and from what I've seen never reaches the highest rate and consensus is for OOH streaming that Slingbox blows Stream away given limited bandwidth (though you can choose to download to Stream instead to get fixed/known resolution + rate).
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445


I'm thinking of using Roamio Plus instead of stream. Afaik Roamio Plus has full stream support.
Which channels are blocked for OOH Live streaming?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

milan03 said:


> I'm thinking of using Roamio Plus instead of stream. Afaik Roamio Plus has full stream support.
> Which channels are blocked for OOH Live streaming?


 Standalone Stream and one built into Roamio Plus/Pro are identical in functionality. Any copy protected channel (non-zero CCI) is blocked for OOH streaming and/or downloading. In home those are available for streaming only but not downloading.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Standalone Stream and one built into Roamio Plus/Pro are identical in functionality. Any copy protected channel (non-zero CCI) is blocked for OOH streaming and/or downloading. In home those are available for streaming only but not downloading.


I knew Android support was "coming soon" forever now but I never realized that there were OOH restrictions. Wow. Totally dilutes the feature. Sad.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, just another case of Tivo bending over to whatever cable wants to make nice. And then they don't bother to mention this little issue in any of their website promo stuff for streaming so unsuspecting buyers on TWC etc. get screwed again, after getting screwed for so long with MRV.

The other idiotic part is that it's perfectly ok to stream protected stuff to anything in the house, but not elsewhere even though there is a protected path to your authorized iOS devices? Really?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

So if I want to use lower priced, eco-friendly K-Cups, I'm going to have to hack into my coffee maker! 

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-17889_7-57619817/keurig-2.0-brews-up-drm-to-freeze-out-copycat-cups/


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> And then they don't bother to mention this little issue in any of their website promo stuff for streaming so unsuspecting buyers on TWC etc. get screwed again, after getting screwed for so long with MRV.


Hmm... Just casually looking, I found 3 mentions of it (certainly not highlighted, but they are there). The front page of the TiVo stream , and then twice in the FAQ for Roamio.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I would bet the delay is due to legal issues and not technical issues. We all know it's technically possible, cable card Labs, cable companies and the movie industry are most likely the biggest road blocks. 

Heaven forbid a pirated copy of Weeds episode show up on the internet that originated from a Android device. After all we all know the primary source of all those torant pirated movies all come from Android tablets! (NOT!) 

The delay is due to those who want full control of what you use for entertainment, it's not like we are trying to land men on Mars and can't figure out how. The biggest restriction of new technology reaching the consumer public is legal restraints and not absence of the technology to do so esp when copyrights are concerned. 

Even more, if Tivo wanted to cover their butts for liability issues, just charge for the Android and Apple applications and pay a percentage to whoever is holding this up. I would pay 99 cents in a heartbeat if I could stream my Tivo content to my Android devices tomorrow.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

Would it be better to offload the tivo recording to a server, windows 2012 server in my case, so that I can stream to whatever? Never did it, but if I did, would I need something other than a tivo to stream that to the television? Server has DLNA, media center, and similar. I store digital movies there right now.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bparker said:


> Would it be better to offload the tivo recording to a server, windows 2012 server in my case, so that I can stream to whatever? Never did it, but if I did, would I need something other than a tivo to stream that to the television? Server has DLNA, media center, and similar. I store digital movies there right now.


Better? Perhaps for some things, but the idea is to access anything on your TiVo. Why have everything somewhere else also? Or if you're traveling and something recorded last night when you weren't home?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

CrispyCritter said:


> Hmm... Just casually looking, I found 3 mentions of it (certainly not highlighted, but they are there). The front page of the TiVo stream


LOL, in tiny mice type at the very bottom (and this was newly added, wasn't there the last time we discussed it in the Stream forum). Typical.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I was thinking for the shows that it wouldn't stream to offload to somewhere else. I'm a TiVo newbie, so pardon my low system experience. Some shows are encrypted too, which is an issue. Third party application? Not sure on legalities and such forth.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> A month later, still nothing?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything?
> 
> ...


And again...

No mention of it in the new 20.4 release either. Not that it needs to happen at the same time as a release, but it would have been nice.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

astrohip said:


> And again...
> 
> No mention of it in the new 20.4 release either. Not that it needs to happen at the same time as a release, but it would have been nice.


I gave up waiting and went ahead and purchased an iPad Mini. I already had a Kindle Fire HD and use an Android smartphone. But Verizon had a good March sale on iPads and I picked up a 32GB mini for $329. It was nice watching shows I had recorded on TiVo on an airplane trip.

Anyway, perhaps Apple is slipping something to TiVo so they will keep away from Android. If not, they should. I had no interest in an iPad until I upgraded my TiVo equipment to the Roamio Pro in January and realized I was missing a great feature that came with it. The iPad solved the problem.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

CrispyCritter said:


> Hmm... Just casually looking, I found 3 mentions of it (certainly not highlighted, but they are there). The front page of the TiVo stream , and then twice in the FAQ for Roamio.


Pretty much nailed it on the head, if you are a TWC or BHN customer - Dont count on out of the house streaming unless its to another device such as a mini. I could rant on about that for the longest time ever but no point and i'm having fios installed tomorrow.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I was counting on Android support before buying the Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And I was counting on android support 1.5 years ago. I can't believe how long it's been and still no android support.


----------



## billdav (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a Roamio, specifically because I am interested in streaming to my Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4. I thought they'd have Android support by now.

:down:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> They are probably in a constant Cable Labs reject loop as they find every technique they try to stream to android leaves the content open to rooted device capture and Cable Labs won't allow streaming (of course, I can capture protected content now if I wanted to directly from the component outputs with a video capture box, but Cable Labs has never been interested in logic).


Maybe. HDHomeRun Prime has had Android streaming since like 2012...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

With protected content support too (i.e., HBO). But obviously Tivo develops at a snail's pace and Silicondust does not.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.silicondust.mg.upnp

_SiliconDust is bringing Premium Cable TV and Free to Air TV viewing to your Android devices. Finally, watch all your favorite shows on your Android phone or tablet. Watching Premium and Free to Air TV has never been easier. With the HDHomeRun® VIEW app you can access your Cable TV channels and your free to air HDTV channels on your Android device. The number of TV viewing screens in your home just got larger and more mobile. Watch Food Network in the kitchen, Discovery Channel in the garage, relax on the porch while catching up on MSNBC, and don't miss a second of the game just take it with you, anywhere around your home network. HDHomeRun VIEW will even access your premium subscribed channels like HBO, Showtime, Starz, and Cinemax._


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone know why they won't allow OOH streaming on ios via cellular connections but works with wifi?  I hope this won't be the case for Android when it's released.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bytez said:


> Anyone know why they won't allow OOH streaming on ios via cellular connections but works with wifi?  I hope this won't be the case for Android when it's released.


Because they didn't meet Apple's specifications for the available bitrates over cellular. Apple will not approve any app these days that streams over cellular without passing several guidelines. So it required an update to the stream (and probably the iOS app as well). However, it really should not of taken this long.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Because they didn't meet Apple's specifications for the available bitrates over cellular. Apple will not approve any app these days that streams over cellular without passing several guidelines. So it required an update to the stream (and probably the iOS app as well). However, it really should not of taken this long.


So you're saying that if streaming ever becomes a reality for Android users, this won't be a problem?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

waynomo said:


> So you're saying that if streaming ever becomes a reality for Android users, this won't be a problem?


I don't see any reason why not. I wouldn't be surprised if the stream side has already been patched in the latest update. But it will likely require client updates for iOS to take advantage. Even without the restrictions on Android, the stream really needs lots of work to be able to stream in adverse conditions anyways. That is where Slingbox has the advantage because of their years of developing their app to work over poor connections (aka celluar).


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

....and we still don't have Android streaming...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty shocked this is still not out. I wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty shocked this is still not out. I wonder what the hold up is?


 Apple collusion?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Apple collusion?


So TiVo trying to boost Apple share price?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

waynomo said:


> So TiVo trying to boost Apple share price?


It's working!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And boost Slingbox sales.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> And boost Slingbox sales.


It's working! Just got a 350.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Almost the end of June and no updates. I guess this will be delayed until 2017


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bytez said:


> Almost the end of June and no updates. I guess this will be delayed until 2017


Nobody expects any news until the "summer update", whenever that is...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Nobody expects any news until the "summer update", whenever that is...


We're real close on the summer update... although I have no recent Android intel. Doesn't mean it's not happening soon, I just don't know its current status. I expect the summer update to hit later this week or next.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm not holding my breath.

But hopefully they correct the transfer rate issues.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Bytez said:


> Almost the end of June and no updates. I guess this will be delayed until 2017


Friggin optimist.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> We're real close on the summer update... although I have no recent Android intel. Doesn't mean it's not happening soon, I just don't know its current status. I expect the summer update to hit later this week or next.


Nealis seems to think an Android announcement is coming rather soon.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Nealis seems to think an Android announcement is coming rather soon.


An announcement could be lots of things, for instance "We've decided never to support android." would be an announcement :-(.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> An announcement could be lots of things, for instance "We've decided never to support android." would be an announcement :-(.


It says its not too far off and would seem that is regarding android streaming and not just the announcement.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Android streaming is not happening with the summer update which is due in mid July.

:down:


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

waynomo said:


> Android streaming is not happening with the summer update which is due in mid July.
> 
> :down:


And you know this because....


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

crxssi said:


> And you know this because....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482905773433827328


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482905773433827328


Damnit 

I am *really* pissed.

At least I can stop hoping now. I am glad Margret shared that info... she seems to be the only one interested in keeping us informed.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Damnit
> 
> I am *really* pissed.
> 
> At least I can stop hoping now. I am glad Margret shared that info... she seems to be the only one interested in keeping us informed.


+1


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I think we may as well just face it, we're not getting streaming on Android. Either something is happening behind the scenes (Like an exclusive deal with Apple that they're just not allowed to talk about), or they're just not interested in bringing it to us. I really feel that if they wanted us to have it, they've had PLENTY of time to get it done.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Wasn't TiVo shown on screen when Google showed off androidTV? Wonder if that meant some changes...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Damnit
> 
> I am *really* pissed.
> 
> At least I can stop hoping now. I am glad Margret shared that info... she seems to be the only one interested in keeping us informed.


To be fair, Android streaming will not come with a TiVo OS update so what @tivodesign said makes sense. Until they deploy updated firmware to all of the TiVo Streams and Roamio's, I doubt they will push the Android update out there.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Wasn't TiVo shown on screen when Google showed off androidTV? Wonder if that meant some changes...


I did not see this and have seen no press about this. Do you have a link?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

dbattaglia001 said:


> I did not see this and have seen no press about this. Do you have a link?


I guess it wasn't during the TV section, but rather the cloud platform. Go to 1:07 and you'll see TiVo listed.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/25/google-io-keynote-liveblog-2014/#!post=67283


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

SullyND said:


> I guess it wasn't during the TV section, but rather the cloud platform. Go to 1:07 and you'll see TiVo listed.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/25/google-io-keynote-liveblog-2014/#!post=67283


You mean this? 









Personally I suspect Android stream update will be separate from any other mainstream Tivo summer or late summer update since the primary update will be comprised of releasing a new Android TiVo app and not really a update to the primary Tivo devices. In theory no update to hardware firmware should be necessary esp since the protocol is already there since the IOS devices use it today, it just flicking the switch at headquarters to enable such for a new Android application.

Unless there is a major change in how content is streamed out of the Tivo, we will not see a update that will need to come down to our TiVo's, just the announcement that a new Android TiVo application is available, remember we already have half the solution which is the Stream hardware, all that is missing is the Android application.

 :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

eboydog said:


> Personally I suspect Android stream update will be separate from any other mainstream Tivo summer or late summer update since the primary update will be comprised of releasing a new Android TiVo app and not really a update to the primary Tivo devices. In theory no update to hardware firmware should be necessary esp since the protocol is already there since the IOS devices use it today, it just flicking the switch at headquarters to enable such for a new Android application.


I assume they'll adjusting the encoding on both Stream and Roamio Pro/Plus to allow cellular streaming on iOS at the same time they launch the Android stuff. Also, given the length of time it's taken to get this done, I generally suspect it's more than just releasing an Android app will get it done to their liking - they'll be some other changes. And aren't we still streaming thru their proxies? That was on the list to get changed.


----------

